# Clock identification and approximate Date of Manufacture.



## lgosnell (Oct 30, 2020)

This is an old mantel clock that I picked up probably 15 years ago. I would like to identify year of manufacture (approximate timeframe) and maybe the clock company. There are no markings on the dial face that I can see with a magnifying glass. The movement is stamped "Made In Germany" and that's the only identification I can see on the movement. Pictures attached.

Appreciate any help
Larry E Gosnell


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

My guess is 1920 plus or minus. Movement came a German movement manufacturer but no way to tell which one without any identifying marks. With no name it might have been sold as a kit or assembled clock through a magazine advertisement. Or maybe the dial was redone at some point. Hard to tell.


----------



## domanton (Jan 21, 2021)

It's beautiful. Who made it? do you know anything about its history?

love the design and inside of it. Where did you find it?


----------



## conzkat (3 mo ago)

I am looking for a picture of a German clock from the 1800's. The clock tells the story of my grandpa. On the day the clock died, so did my grandpa. May I please use this picture for my book?


----------



## conzkat (3 mo ago)

Well, actually, I can't use that picture because of the screen behind it! haha


----------



## Mr.Regulator (12 mo ago)

Tambour style case was popular 1920 to mid-1950's. This clock is German from the mid-1930's. Possibly a Kienzle.


----------

